# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  ψάχνω κύκλωμα UPS

## doshy

για σας παιδιά.. 
έχει εδώ και λίγες μέρες που μου έχει μπει στο μυαλό να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα "ups" και να την παρουσιάσω σαν εργασία στην σχολη μου... έψαξα κάποιες φορες στον ελεύθερο μου χρόνο αλλα το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι.. βρήκα μεν κάποια σχεδιάκια αλλα δεν είχαν πάνω τις τιμές τον υλικών.... έχει κάποιος κάποιο σχέδιο να ανεβάσει???? έστω και μικρό να είναι σε watt.... 

θέλω κιόλας να ρωτήσω και να μου πείτε κι εσείς γνώμες σαν τι μπορώ να φτιάξω σαν πτυχιακή εργασία που πρέπει να παραδώσω στο τέλος τις σχολικής χρονιας... 
ήθελα να αρχίσω να φτιάχνω κάτι από καιρό αλλα δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω.. 
να'στέ καλά παίδες.. 
see ya

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Άμα θες ιδέα, σου έχω μια  .... 

PWM converter ( 4 pin ) to DC (3 Pin)  Fans ..  
Fan controller .

600mA continuous,   2A peak for 2 milliseconds .

----------


## andrewsweet4

Γιατι δεν κοιτας κατι τετοιο? https://sites.google.com/site/kyrosp...home/ups-13-8v εχει δημοσιευθει και στο φορουμ εδω νομιζω...

----------

